# Canadian Dividend All-Star List Excel Sheet



## lost in space (Aug 31, 2015)

Came across this from the Dividend Growth Investing and Retirement blogger. It's a list of all Canadian dividend stocks, and it's insane how much work/detail he went too!

Excellent resource

Canadian Dividend All Star List


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, it's an "Excellent resource" 
btw, looks like RCI.B will be deleted soon....  they didn't increase last dividend


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

gibor said:


> Yes, it's an "Excellent resource"


+1..very good resource indeed.


----------



## Island Climber (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this- an excellent starting point (source) when searching for Canadian dividend companies.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Does it outperform a TSX index ETF over the long term?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

why does the author have canadian banks down at the bottom of his list? they've only increased their dividends for, like 5 years?

it seems to be another example of how a data base can be so wrong. The bank of Montreal is the oldest dividend-paying publicly traded company in canada. Since way back in the late 19th century. Something like 120 years. 

the other banks are not quite so venerable, but still, their dividends have a fine patina.

BCE seems to be rated pretty low, as well. OK Ma Bell had a low-dividend cough sometime like in 2008. That shouldn't mean that all the data has to be rejigged & BCE should drop way down in rating. Except for said hiccup, Ma Bell is now & always has been a high dividend payor. We're talking decades here. Almost a century.

sure, this is a nice list, but it's only one of about 30 or 40 things i'd bone up on before buying a new stock ...


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

It's not a ranking of quality of dividend, purely technically the number of years of dividend increases. Although there are some companies on this list without a dividend increase in 2014 and more without one in 2015, but overall it's a good list. Most of my holdings are on this list.


----------

